# Dirk's mvp quest starts off with a bang



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

12 for 17

33 points 10 boards 5 dimes 2 steals and 2 blocks

i'll make sure this is the only dirk thread I up to prove you haters wrong.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Nice game. One game.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Nice game. One game.


hater


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Nice game. One game.


no doubt. Yall said the same thing when he did it last year in the playoffs. "it's only one series"

said the same thing when he did it against team usa

like I said this is the dirk thread in here and after every game ill post his stats until you guys admit that guys like j.oneal aint seeing him


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> hater


Shall I whip out my Diggler avatar? Don't tempt me.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Just wondering, but what makes someone a Dirk hater? Not thinking he'll win the MVP this year?


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

i just hope all these laker fans are told "it's only one game" if kobe goes off tonight. I gurantee you won't say the same thing. And notice how I said "starts off?"


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Just wondering, but what makes someone a Dirk hater? Not thinking he'll win the MVP this year?


saying guys like elton brand, jermaine oneal and other second tier players are better. this guy is a star. he looked ALOT better defensively tonight


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Dirk had a fantastic game... He always gives the Kings problems...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> i just hope all these laker fans are told "it's only one game" if kobe goes off tonight. I gurantee you won't say the same thing. And notice how I said "starts off?"


Who says Dirk isn't a great player? It isn't like KG didn't have a bunch of games as good as the one Dirk just had. Its just stupid to come out talking about MVP and showing up the "haters" after the first game of the season.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

When hes hot, hes unstoppable and will put up huge numbers, but when he cools down, his game can get pretty ugly


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Who says Dirk isn't a great player? It isn't like KG didn't have a bunch of games as good as the one Dirk just had. Its just stupid to come out talking about MVP and showing up the "haters" after the first game of the season.


no doubt. just remember you said that if kobe goes off. I want you to say the same thing in that thread. matter of fact if anyone posts about another player having a good game this week i just want you to paste ya quote in all those thread.s


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> 
> 
> no doubt. just remember you said that if kobe goes off. I want you to say the same thing in that thread. matter of fact if anyone posts about another player having a good game this week i just want you to paste ya quote in all those thread.s


No. There is a difference between talking about a guy having a great game and talking about a guy starting his MVP campaign and trying to shove it in supposed "haters" faces.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> No. There is a difference between talking about a guy having a great game and talking about a guy starting his MVP campaign and trying to shove it in supposed "haters" faces.



so dirk's game wasnt mvp like? he is an mvp candidate. how is he not considered one? did i say he would win it? nope. big diff. I wanna see you in the mihm thread saying it's bs. dude has one GOOD QUARTER and now he will beast shaq huh? :laugh:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=122616&forumid=2


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

It was 1 game, do I need to mention Tony Delk scored 53 once...?

It was a great game. If Dirk carries it on for maybe a few games, then he will get consideration. I do think that he could be a potential canditate, but I don't base that on 1 game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can go ahead and read what I said in that thread. If I said anything nice about Mihm it was pure sarcasm. Your obvious intent was to rub Dirk's performance in people's face. Easily told by the tone of the post. I'm a fan of Dirk, but that is annoying. Lets not forget also that the opposing teams PFs combined for 38 pts, 19rebs, and 5 asts.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Dirk had a good game, and he should have his best season since the Mavericks are built to fit his strengths more this season. That said, he wont win MVP most likely, but I could see him finishing top 5 in voting.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Dirk had a good game, and he should have his best season since the Mavericks are built to fit his strengths more this season. That said, he wont win MVP most likely, but I could see him finishing top 5 in voting.


and I didn't say he would win. just said he basically had a good game that was mvp consideration caliber. hopefully he can keep it up


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Too bad he is german, or he could win president too.


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

Wait till he faces a real defense..


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

If he puts up 33, 10, 5 for the rest of the season with that high FG% then he gets my vote.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Any true lowpost threat Dirk need to play lastnite defensively?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> 
> 
> no doubt. Yall said the same thing when he did it last year in the playoffs. "it's only one series"
> ...


O'neal will be too busy holdin Dirk to 2-20, 5 points.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> Any true lowpost threat Dirk need to play lastnite defensively?


What true low post threat in the NBA is supposed to hurt Dirk? They have Dampier and a host of other centers to handle those type of problems. 

Looks like my prediction of Dirk as 3rd best fantasy player(KG. Kobe) is going to have legs.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Admiral</b>!
> Wait till he faces a real defense..


man heaven forbid him facing all of those big men on team usa and going off this summerhuh?

:laugh:


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

and guys just can't give him props. If any other player woulda had this statline peeps would be all happy. not when it comes to dirk. "he didn't face a good front line" "wait til he faces a real defense" man I could have sworn this guy has faced plenty of "good defenses" and still torches them

how about 33 and 16 against kg in the playoffs. Wasn't kg "all nba first team defensively" that year? LOl you guys KILL ME


:laugh:


----------



## sweet_constipation (Jul 3, 2004)

droppinknowledge, it's not that it's Dirk being singled out, that happens to any elite player.

Kobe goes for similar stats, people will say Denver doesn't have any good guards.

Tmac goes for similar stats, Pistons were just rusty and they just got their rings.


Oh well, the man has the best shot in the game.
F___ Allen
F___ Peja
F___ who ever you think has the best shot.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

the problem dirk will have to overcome to win mvp will be the perception that his overall game is inferior to his top competition, which is duncan, kg, kobe, shaq and tmac (tmac also has some overcoming to do here). that he's not as well rounded as them. his offensive numbers, in the past, have not overwhelmed any of them, and in the case of duncan and garnett, he's inferior to them in just about all other aspects of the game. he's going to have to show significant *advantages* to overcome the clear disadvantages he has.

great start to the season for dirk. he's not incapable of winning mvp - he just has some barriers to overcome. playing like this won't hurt.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> and guys just can't give him props. If any other player woulda had this statline peeps would be all happy. not when it comes to dirk. "he didn't face a good front line" "wait til he faces a real defense" man I could have sworn this guy has faced plenty of "good defenses" and still torches them
> 
> how about 33 and 16 against kg in the playoffs. Wasn't kg "all nba first team defensively" that year? LOl you guys KILL ME
> ...


I'm a fan of Dirk and I do give him props, but you make it tough to continue doing that.

Also, 
_ "If any other player woulda had this statline peeps would be all happy. not when it comes to dirk." _ 


I don't get it.
Is there some sort of conspiracy against Mavs players that I'm not aware of?
I don't think I've seen anyone wishing Dirk would fail, he's probably one of the more likable stars in the league.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Does anyone else see BigAmare complex here? (Though not Amareca, it's gotten better with the name change.)


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Dirk won't win MVP and Dirk is not better than JO or Elton Brand, he may be a better scorer, but overall, JO and Elton are better players, mainly because they play defense and are better on the boards


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Nobody.

Cares.

About.

The Mavs.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> Nobody.
> 
> Cares.
> ...


Really? They're my preseason pick to win the championship and they're going to be fun to watch. They have a fantastic mix of young and veteran players and Dirk really is one of the best players in the league.


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

its is a nice game and if he can maintain that he will be mvp but there are other dominant players in the league that will be contending close behind


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

Dirk was lucky that Michael Finley also had a good game and that Sacramento's whole team hates each other.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Dirk is a thrill to watch, and has added a few new moves this offseason, including a swinging hook shot.

The Mavs look strong on Offense as usual, and Dampier will help them down low defending the likes of Duncan, KG and Shaq. But they are still rather soft down there, Miller and Webber scored with ease on them in the post throughout the game. 




We wont talk about all the problems the Kings have.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fenway</b>!
> Dirk was lucky that Michael Finley also had a good game and that Sacramento's whole team hates each other.


Yes, because otherwise the Mavericks would have been killed by the far superior Kings. :no:


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fenway</b>!
> Dirk was lucky that Michael Finley also had a good game and that *Sacramento's whole team hates each other.*


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Dirk is a thrill to watch, and has added a few new moves this offseason, including a swinging hook shot.
> 
> The Mavs look strong on Offense as usual, and Dampier will help them down low defending the likes of Duncan, KG and Shaq. But they are still rather soft down there, Miller and Webber scored with ease on them in the post throughout the game.
> ...


Did you WATCH the game? Or did you just look at the box score and say, "well since Weber and Miller scored alot they must have beaten the Mavs inside."?

Most of Miller's and Weber's points were from outside jump shots. Dampier was giving Miller a little too much room and Miller kept knocking down the shot. Weber had a couple of inside baskets but not anywhere close to the number of inside baskets the Mavericks got. The Mavericks also had 8 blocked shots which were all inside shot attempts.

I don't know what game you watched but inside defense for the Mavs was not a problem. There was a dropoff when Dampier was on the bench but as a Mavs fan I was very happy with the defense overall. The start of the 4th quarter was the only defensive letdown for the game. But they got a few key stops at the very end of the game so they managed to get back on track.

If the Mavs hold all teams to 41.5% FG shooting than they will be one tough nut to crack.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you WATCH the game? Or did you just look at the box score and say, "well since Weber and Miller scored alot they must have beaten the Mavs inside."?
> ...



Yes I watched most of the game, was switching back and forth with the Rockets game.

Miller and Webb were indeed shooting their midrange J's and hitting them but that does not take away from the fact that they had several stretches where they just scored at ease down low. Webber had several uncontested points in the paint in that 2nd quarter. 

You are in denial if you think the Mavs interior D looked good, sorry to break it to you, but that will be their downfall AGAIN this season. Sometime Mark and Nellie will get it. Maybe.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

I wouldn't really care how the other team was scoring, inside or out, in today's NBA with guys like Dirk you have to have bigs who can defend inside and out.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

dirks great player but 1-5 games he shoots less then 30%


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> dirks great player but 1-5 games he shoots less then 30%



lol that's just not smart. dirk is a career 47 percent shooter


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> lol that's just not smart. dirk is a career 47 percent shooter



lol i just actually saw that today i thought he was lower too, way to point out the facts for the peeps who dont know


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

dirk with 19 points 7 boards 5 dimes 3 blocks and 2 steals


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

In other news, Zydrunas Ilgauskas scores 35 points and collects 18 rebounds.


Z for MVP?


:no:

Dirk is a great player, and he may have his shot at MVP. But, players like KG, Duncan, Kobe, Shaq, and Tmac have better shots.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

MJ's best season (88-89) - 32/8/8
Z's best season (04-05) - 35/18/1

Prime Z > Prime MJ

Z is the new goat?


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=122808&forumid=2

to cast your vote for big z.

:laugh:


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they really got killed inside holding the Kings to 41% shooting with 8 blocked shots. Maybe you spent a little more time watching the Rockets game than you realize. Just because you really hope something is true doesn't make it true.

You go ahead and believe whatever you like. Apparently they played poor interior defense again last night as they held the Hornets to 41% shooting.

I pray that thier interior defense sucks like that for the entire season.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the Mavs/Kings game the Kings score 36% (36/98) of thier points in the paint. The next night against the Spurs the Kings scored 37% (32/85) of thier points in the paint. So I guess the Spurs interior defense sucks also. You simply are wrong.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> For the Mavs/Kings game the Kings score 36% (36/98) of thier points in the paint. The next night against the Spurs the Kings scored 37% (32/85) of thier points in the paint. So I guess the Spurs interior defense sucks also. You simply are wrong.


No you are dead wrong, I clearly saw Webber effortlessly scoring inside on them in that game. Throw whatever stats at me you want. Webber scoring inside on you with ease is not a good sign considering he prefers to float around on the outside, stick the midrange jumper and he can barely jump. 

Believe what you want, but the Mavs poor interior D will be their downfall again. Dampier can't make that big an impact down low. 

For what its worth, Webber and Miller shot the ball much better against the Mavs than they did against the Spurs last night. Chris shot 10-17 against the Mavs, 7-22 against the Spurs. 

Sorry, but that is the way it is.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> No you are dead wrong, I clearly saw Webber effortlessly scoring inside on them in that game. Throw whatever stats at me you want. Webber scoring inside on you with ease is not a good sign considering he prefers to float around on the outside, stick the midrange jumper and he can barely jump.
> ...


Your hilarious. What did you see one or two plays where Weber got free and scored inside? I got news for you, that happens in every game to every team. People sometimes get free for an easy shot or two.

You are consistent. You will not allow reality to get in the way of your delusion. Don't ever let logic or proof stand in the way of your hope. 

You have offered nothing to the discussion to back up your stupid statements, other than I saw Webber make an easy inside shot or two as I was flipping from the other game to the Mavs game and back.
Do you know why you have not offered anything other than that weak B.S.? Because you don't have anything else.

You say that they shot better against the Mavs as proof of what?I already pointed out that a higher percentage of thier points against the Spurs were in the paint than against the Mavs. So you are only backing up my point that Webber and Miller shot the ball from the outside against the Mavs not inside.

Whether you like the numbers or not, they don't back up anything you have said. Sorry but your weak anecdotal evidence is proof of nothing.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Your hilarious. What did you see one or two plays where Weber got free and scored inside? I got news for you, that happens in every game to every team. People sometimes get free for an easy shot or two.
> ...


You're the one who is hilarious. What has been the Mavs biggest problem in the last few seasons? 

Answer: Defense, mainly interior Defense.

My observation was that they are still poor at interior defense. Dampier is going to help but it is going to be the same old story. Remember the layup/dunk parties teams have on them all the time? 

Keep spinning and yapping all you want, but you're in denial if you think this Mavs team is going to defend well inside.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> You're the one who is hilarious. What has been the Mavs biggest problem in the last few seasons?
> 
> Answer: Defense, mainly interior Defense.
> problem in the last few seasons?


No kidding genius. We as Maverick fans never knew they lacked defense. Fortunately there are brilliant observers like you to fill us in. Why do you think they changed over half the team? Because they needed better defenders.



> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> My observation was that they are still poor at interior defense. Dampier is going to help but it is going to be the same old story. Remember the layup/dunk parties teams have on them all the time?


You are dense. As I have already shown over and over again that did not occur in the game that you claimed it did. They have played two games and have held both high scoring offenses to 41% FG shooting. Whether or not that continues for the entire season remains to be seen but poor defense has not yet occured in either game.



> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Keep spinning and yapping all you want, but you're in denial if you think this Mavs team is going to defend well inside.


The only thing I have spun is the facts. You have yet to offer anything other than your uninformed opinion.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> Really? They're my preseason pick to win the championship and they're going to be fun to watch. They have a fantastic mix of young and veteran players and Dirk really is one of the best players in the league.


Let me rephrase it then.

Nobody.

Cares.

About.

The Mavs.

To the extent where they want the NBA board to be designated to homers try and wipe it in everybodys face whenever any of their players does well. I could start a thread everyday about the Pistons leading scorer but I don't because there is a PISTONS board for it.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> 
> 
> Let me rephrase it then.
> ...


Then.

Stay.

Out.

Of.

Mavs.

Related.

Threads.

Duh.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> 
> 
> Let me rephrase it then.
> ...



As a Mav fan who was pestimistic against the keeping of Dirk I will agree that most of the other Mav fans are very defensive this year but you have to remember that its years of built up frustation for them. The Mavs never get anything from anybody no matter what they do. When we came back on Utah and let Booth go they were trashed for that. The next year when they dismantled Minn, still no respect becuase Minn couldnt get out the 1st. In the 2nd round yeah they lost to Sac but the games were much closer then the Mavs ever got credit for. We go out and get NVE and now our backcourt is too small. We trade NVE for some size and thats called the dumbest thing they could do becuase Fortson/Jamison and Walker are cancers. We trade them for balance and its without Nash who was"a defensive liability" we wont make the playoffs but Pheonix is predicted as a contender. 

As for bball4life its this simple: over the last 2 games the Mavs have held 2 previous playoff teams to a low %. One of those teams has been in the top 3 in scoring, scoring % and evry other offensive catagory for the past 4 years. Yeah its early but that is not bad defense. The Mavs problem was never that they couldnt play D. The problem was they couldnt make key stops. So far this year it appears that they will be able to make key stops.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> As a Mav fan who was pestimistic against the keeping of Dirk I will agree that most of the other Mav fans are very defensive this year but you have to remember that its years of built up frustation for them. The Mavs never get anything from anybody no matter what they do. When we came back on Utah and let Booth go they were trashed for that. The next year when they dismantled Minn, still no respect becuase Minn couldnt get out the 1st. In the 2nd round yeah they lost to Sac but the games were much closer then the Mavs ever got credit for. We go out and get NVE and now our backcourt is too small. We trade NVE for some size and thats called the dumbest thing they could do becuase Fortson/Jamison and Walker are cancers. We trade them for balance and its without Nash who was"a defensive liability" we wont make the playoffs but Pheonix is predicted as a contender.


Huh? Anytime a team makes a move, there are going to be some people who think it's a good move and some people who thinks it's a bad move. I doubt there are many people who said all of the things in this paragraph. I know that I personally have thought some of the Mavs' moves were good, and some were bad. Which turned out to be true.

When you compile a list of all the bad things anyone has said about your team over the years and make it seem like "everyone hates us," you come across as more paranoid than the X-Files (and these comments aren't directed at you, they're directed at some of the other Mavs fans around here).


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> No kidding genius. We as Maverick fans never knew they lacked defense. Fortunately there are brilliant observers like you to fill us in. Why do you think they changed over half the team? Because they needed better defenders.
> ...


We will see who is right. I can not help the fact that you lack a certain understanding of the game. What I saw was not good. 

Just remember, plenty of teams are shooting poor from the field right now, thats how it usually goes at the beginning of the season. And I doubt the Kings or the Hornets are playoff teams. So I don't really care if the Mavs held them to 41%.


----------

